# Anyone ever buy from Prairiewind Decoys?



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I was on their site but I have never really heard from them. Anyone deal with them before?


----------



## beaniej266 (Feb 1, 2011)

I purchased some dakotas from them, no issues at all. Fast shipping. They were good to go. I was hesitant at first just because I never heard of them, but would order from them again.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> I was on their site but I have never really heard from them. Anyone deal with them before?


Jim is a great guy, easy to deal with, very knowledgeable. I've ordered numerous items from him both from the website and over the phone.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

They are the same guys who invented Sillo Socks.


----------



## WBSwaterfowl (Feb 14, 2013)

A couple times, shipping was always fast.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes.... I have nothing bad to say about this company.

Great guys to work with. Fast delivery.....also call them up. Fun to chat with.


----------



## eye_guysd (Jan 23, 2005)

It seems like about every year I manage to order something from them, and every year they get it to me in a timely fashion..
wouldn't hesitate.


----------

